# What can I do to salvage my cape?



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

I shot a 4 1/2 year old 8 point on Nov. 15 in the U.P.

I drug it into camp by the antlers. While I was washing my hands and changing my sweat soaked clothes, my excited and enthusiastic uncle put the bucks front hooves between his antlers, wrapped a strap around the neck, and hung the deer on the buck pole. Ugh. 
Probably should have taken it down, but the front legs looked like they were pretty much stopping the strap from burrowing into the neck hair.

At the end of camp, we loaded the buck onto the popup camper and headed home. Of course we hit that awesome storm last night and the deer got soaked on the ride home. Now it kind of looks like a drowned rat.

I am just about to head out and skin and quarter the deer. I would like to try to clean it up and have the deer shoulder mounted. What can I do to the cape to smooth out the fur, dry it off, and clean it up before I take it to the taxi?

I am not certain I will even have it mounted. I definitely want to use the original cape. If I can't get the cape looking decent, I'll just do a European mount. 

What can I do to dry the cape and smooth the fur, and what damage might I find thats beyond repair?

Thanks for the insite,

AL


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Those might be better questions for the taxi, with heat,spoilage ,hair slipping the biggest concerns ,followed by broken or kinked hair.
The hair will be dealt with during preservation proccess it would seem but if you want to try to pretty it up and taxi allows you to......
Fine pine sawdust gently worked into hair can dry it. Work hair only one direction though ,gently and not against its grain. Brushing should be soft and gentle,if any.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd take it to the taxidermist and have him examine the cape. He should be able to tell if the cape will clean up for the mount. They can do wonders with a cape.
Mike


----------

